# Winodor



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have read alot of post reffering to using a wine cooler as a humidor. I can't find any step by step instructions on how to actually convert one. If someone could point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it. I'm running out of room in my 100ct and I figure this would be the best way to just go ahead and do it right. Thanks


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here you go:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-refriger-ador-build-instructions-photos.html (This is more advanced)


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.
Make sure you document your build as we love to see pictures!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I plan on starting pretty soon. Probably gathering parts for a while, looking for a good deal on the cooler. Eveything else seems to be fairly cheap. Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jbrown287 said:


> I plan on starting pretty soon. Probably gathering parts for a while, looking for a good deal on the cooler. Eveything else seems to be fairly cheap. Thanks for posting the links.


Poke around on Compact Appliances website. They're the biggest dealer on wine chillers and often have sales and sometimes free shipping.

Your local Craigslist is also a good place to check. I see wine fridges on there all the time.

Finally, sometimes Lowes and Home Depot will have them in stock and if they have a floor model, they will often part with them cheap.

Whatever you get, try to stick to a 28 bottle capacity. Several makers are offering accessories for this size as it seems to be the most popular.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Where do most people get the trays and "beads" everyone talks about? Is it better to line the entire thing in sc? I use bovida packs in my current humidor but it would take way to many to keep a humi this size right.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Thanks for the help. Where do most people get the trays and "beads" everyone talks about? Is it better to line the entire thing in sc? I use bovida packs in my current humidor but it would take way to many to keep a humi this size right.


Most people get their beads from Heartfelt. I've used others and can't complain, but there are plenty of threads on that.

The biggest problem with wineadoors is condensation, which destroys humidity, hence beads.

In terms of lining, I haven't seen any that have done that. Most get trays or shelves from someone like Chasidor to store lose sticks, or just use empty boxes.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

www.chasidor.com for trays
Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories for beads


----------



## hoopdawg23 (Aug 2, 2010)

anybody have a Cuisinart cooler? They seem nice and I have my eye on one. I live in the south and the upstairs of my house stays at 78* during the day.....a little hotter than I would like to store my cigars.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

My question now has to do with maintaining the humidity. I have read the vinotemp 101 and I am wondering if the oasis is needed. I could see that it will go back and forth on whether or not you actually need it. Would it help? I plan on getting a controller to run the cooler through. Like q-ball did in his build. Has anyone else done this? Just wondering how it has worked out after a period of long use.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jbrown287 said:


> My question now has to do with maintaining the humidity. I have read the vinotemp 101 and I am wondering if the oasis is needed. I could see that it will go back and forth on whether or not you actually need it. Would it help? I plan on getting a controller to run the cooler through. Like q-ball did in his build. Has anyone else done this? Just wondering how it has worked out after a period of long use.


For many reasons (mostly construction, consistency and business model) I do not like Cigar Oasis. You're better off to DIY a couple of computer fans and use beads. Most people run sans fans.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> For many reasons (mostly construction, consistency and business model) I do not like Cigar Oasis. You're better off to DIY a couple of computer fans and use beads. Most people run sans fans.


I agree, that approach is less expensive than the oasis. And gives you that "look what I did" smile when its done!
I have had no problem with my set-up like this.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds really good. I have plenty of cpu parts laying around.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

If you feel you need fans after putting 2 lbs of beads in the wine fridge, you can still find Oust fans on Amazon. I have 2 of them that I just bought off Amazon 2 weeks ago.

This will save you from running timers, power adapters, etc.

Here is what I would do:


Pick your fridge (I chose this one: EdgeStar 28 Bottle Wine Cooler)
If you want shelves and drawers, order from Chasden immediately after choosing a fridge as they take a bit to construct and ship, usually 3-4 weeks. Its best to chose Vinotemp, Avanti, or Edgestar if you want these shelves, as they are mainly what he has available in the 28 bottle.
Get at least 2 lbs of heartfelt beads
Order a temperature controller if your unit does not get warm enough for storage (I used this one: ETC Supply)
Buy 2 oust fans if you feel you need them
Enjoy!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ORDER NOW!!!
They are 20% off until Saturday and _worth the wait_!
I just put an order in myself and saved about $40+

Chasidor, Online Store


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> ORDER NOW!!!
> They are 20% off until Saturday and _worth the wait_!
> I just put an order in myself and saved about $40+
> 
> Chasidor, Online Store


Yup, and based on his new update, it looks like price increases are on the way as well...Choose your fridge and order!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am going to go with the vino 28, double and single drawers from chasden, heartfelt beads, some type of controller and I have not decided on the fan set-up. I really like the squirrel cage fan but have the cpu fans laying around. If I order the drawers now, how do I know whether to order the large or small. They are both for the vino 28 but the dimensions are different. Also do the heartfelt hold a really good level? If so I'll go with the 65%. Can't wait to order and start gettin it in.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I am going to go with the vino 28, double and single drawers from chasden, heartfelt beads, some type of controller and I have not decided on the fan set-up. I really like the squirrel cage fan but have the cpu fans laying around. If I order the drawers now, how do I know whether to order the large or small. They are both for the vino 28 but the dimensions are different. Also do the heartfelt hold a really good level? If so I'll go with the 65%. Can't wait to order and start gettin it in.


I don't use a controller on my Vino... i just run it to the highest temp it will go to. It keeps them arount 68-71*. I just have a timer on my fans set to run a few minutes every hour. A digital timer is the way to go.
Measure the racks that came out of the Vino. Some are 15" wide (large), some are 14.5" wide (small).


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I am going to go with the vino 28, double and single drawers from chasden, heartfelt beads, some type of controller and I have not decided on the fan set-up. I really like the squirrel cage fan but have the cpu fans laying around. If I order the drawers now, how do I know whether to order the large or small. They are both for the vino 28 but the dimensions are different. Also do the heartfelt hold a really good level? If so I'll go with the 65%. Can't wait to order and start gettin it in.


I would go with all doubles. Maybe get one single for your top shelf smokes, but doubles make a lot more sense. I would go with sold drawers with glass tops, but that is just my opinion.

You may not need a controller if you go the Vino route, but you will if you get an Edgestar.

If you get 2 lbs of beads they should hold, maybe a slight drop when the unit kicks in for cooling, but the drawers will mitigate.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was hoping to go ahead and order the trays but guess there is no way of knowing which you would get. 50/50. Thanks for the heads up on the controller. That will be an extra $80.00 to go towards my inventory. Is there an advantage to solid with glass or slotted with no glass? I figured slotted would help circulate the air more?????


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I was hoping to go ahead and order the trays but guess there is no way of knowing which you would get. 50/50. Thanks for the heads up on the controller. That will be an extra $80.00 to go towards my inventory. Is there an advantage to solid with glass or slotted with no glass? I figured slotted would help circulate the air more?????


Post on another forum from the man himself....For me, anything that helps with swings, I am all for it.



ChasDen said:


> I offer them both ways for just the reasons you are about to find out
> Everyone's situation is different. In my case I designed the first trays with tops because I saw big swings in my unit when it cycled. Are the tops necessary even in the most extreme cases, *NO!* For years people have been storing their cigars in coolers without a tray with a top. *IF* you have large sudden swings in the Rh will the tops help buffer the effects, *YOU BET!*
> So it depends on the situation. There are tons of threads here and other forums about people battling their RH highs and lows and for every one having trouble, there is a guy sitting there going, Mine is rock solid 24/7.
> Chas


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess it's like anything else, some like some don't. I guess I'll have a few weeks to decide before I get my vino in. Is the glass hinged or does it slide in and out through a groove?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe it sits ontop of felt ontop of the tray


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I believe it sits ontop of felt ontop of the tray


Probably go without it then. Looks like you would have to have something to regulate in each tray. I'm probably wrong but to me it would make each tray a mini humidor.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

It slides, and you do not need anything to regulate. But you can definitely get by with slotted.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the ones with the glass top. Put small bead tube in each one and they stay at perfect RH.
The whole Vino RH fluctuates as the cooling turns on and off.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

When ordering trays for a vinotemp 28, you have to order shelves right. Do the dividers come loose or installed in the trays. Lastly how many shelves will a vino28 hold. I know the dbls take up two spaces. I plan on getting 2 or 3 dbls and 1 sgl. Hopefully having space in the bottom to store a few boxes. I'm just wanting to make sure. Getting my order together.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> When ordering trays for a vinotemp 28, you have to order shelves right. Do the dividers come loose or installed in the trays. Lastly how many shelves will a vino28 hold. I know the dbls take up two spaces. I plan on getting 2 or 3 dbls and 1 sgl. Hopefully having space in the bottom to store a few boxes. I'm just wanting to make sure. Getting my order together.


If you had 3 double trays and a single, you would have room for probably 2 shelves on top for boxes, and 1 shelf on bottom for boxes, with room at the very bottom for beads.

This should give you an idea. These are all doubles. FYI, this is not my pic, I found it doing a google image search.


----------

